# [SOLVED] Webhost default page comes up instead of my website page??



## SimonSaysPT (Nov 16, 2011)

hey everyone,

i'm building a site for a friend..

'theverminator.net'

hosted through Crazy Domains here in Australia.

now, after rego of the name and hosting, they have a default page thats viewable until the Name Servers are pointed at your hosting..

at first they didnt have them pointed correctly, but do now, as the website (which i have uploaded a basic Wordpress install) is now viewable instead of their default CrazyDomains page..

BUT
the issue is..
my computer will only take me to the default (crazydomains) page STILL
- and yes, i've cleared all the caches on IE, Chrome, Safari etc that i use..
- manually deleted anything left in the temp internet files folder..
- i've restarted my computer and my modem a few times..
- i've spoken on the phone to Telstra, my provider, about why this could be happening..
BECAUSE the site works fine on my Iphone.. just not on my computer.. as if somehow there is still a cache of the default page somewhere..
also if i change my iphone to wifi, to use the home network, it then goes to the default crazydomains again, but as soon as i disconnect and use my phone's own internet, it shows the correct wordpress install page..

IF anyone understands what i'm talking about, and has any ideas..
PLEASE, would love your help, as my friend would like me to get his site up and running asap..
thank you.

regards
Simon


----------



## SimonSaysPT (Nov 16, 2011)

*Re: Webhost default page comes up instead of my website page??*

ok.. weird..
after days on phones etc..

it randomly started working properly..

bizarre.. but all good.

problem solved i guess


----------

